# The 5 biggest differences between an Aussie and British Christmas



## barryqwalsh (Dec 18, 2015)

If you are used to celebrating Christmas Down Under, the festive season in the United Kingdom can come as quite a shock; and a pleasant one, at that.

So, have a jolly good Christmas, innit, with these five major differences you can expect to experience this British silly season.


The 5 biggest differences between an Aussie and British Christmas


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 18, 2015)

I spent 2 Christmases in Australia. One in Perth and the other  in Adelaide.
That was different being from Idaho to spend Christmas in 113 degree heat.
The Aussies would  call  the British pommies. Do they still do that?


----------

